# My new Orange Dalmatian!! And another boy



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I found a gorgeous orange dal today and as most of you know I've been on the look for one since Fish passed away. So I had to snatch him up. He's really pretty, nice fins, looks healthy. He has a pink iridescence to him which is pretty cute. I'm hoping he colors up and gets a little more orange.

I also saw what I think is a black orchid and picked him up (impulse buy). Right now he's so stressed out he doesn't look black at all. We'll see what his actual colors are once he settles in. Its very weird.. he has vertical stripes.. not horizontal.. I've never seen anything like it in a male :-?

Here's the Dal.. I don't have a name yet but I've been calling him Mr. Pinky LOL.


















Here is the black orchid (I think). My Mom named him Zorro.










I'll get more pictures once they settle in and Zorro is less stressed.


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

The dalmation is gorgeous!!! I love the pink in him (pink is my favorite color!) The other guy is lovely, I think he'll color up into a dark red/blue multi with an almost black body! Funny thing is I had a veiltail the same color about 4 years ago and his name was Zorro! hehe


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Pink is my favorite color too 

Zorro looked completely black in the store. I didn't even see the red until I got him out of the blue water.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

They're both beautiful!


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

You dalmation is beautiful! Congrats! Noche, my black copper guy, gets horizontal stripes when he is REALLY stressed, but vertical stripes when he is slightly stressed. None of my other guys do that, just him. Or maybe they do, but it's easier to on a black guy?


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Pretty fish!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks  I'm so happy about my dal.. It's almost like having Fish back. He's so mellow. He wasn't stressed at all today (and we had him with us most of the day while going different places). He loves to come up and say "Hi" and he has such a sweet face. I can't think of a better name for him than Mister Pinky so it may just stay as that.. as silly as it is.

Kuklachica.. maybe is something about a dark colored fish? I dunno. Demetri has a pretty dark body but I've only ever seen horizontal stripes on him.

Zorro is still pretty pale. I fed everyone glass worms for dinner which I thought would perk him up but he's still not doing well. I'm leaving them alone for right now except for checking on them once in a while. They're all out on my mother's sun porch (aka pseudo fish room) so I know they're not cold.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're both beautiful!


----------



## lastbook87 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yay, I'm so glad you found another dal to replace Fish! And I'm excited to see the Orchid boy whenever he gets all colored up.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks  I don't think anyone will ever replace Fish.. that guy had something special. But I've felt much happier today than I have since Fish died so its a good step.

I have a bunch more photos of him and a few of the other fishies (not Zorro as he's still stressed).. I'm uploading them now.


----------



## lastbook87 (Apr 5, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> Thanks  I don't think anyone will ever replace Fish.. that guy had something special. But I've felt much happier today than I have since Fish died so its a good step.


Oops, sorry, I didn't mean replace-replace... Just... Erm... You know what I mean! Fill some of the holes he left behind.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

LOL.. Yeah I understood what you meant  My mom kept telling me to quit talking about Fish.. "you have a new "Fish" now".. like he's a clone or something. He does remind me a lot of Fish though.. except "Mr. Pink" is much mellower.


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

The pink one is lovely; post pictures of the black one when he gets settled in and colours up.


----------

